# Working in HK and or China



## r9980tc (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello all,

I am looking to relocate to HK or China and am wondering if any of you know of any reliable agencies / headhunters who deal with the Telecoms/IT space.

All help greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards


----------

